# Los Angeles area or Orange County area.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Hit me up. I'm looking for some friends and the such. I live in San Gabriel in the LA area to be specific. I'm female and 18. If you want to know more just ask.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

hiya. I am DemonEyesKyo. I live in Pomona. I have been through San Gabriel area quite often. so many asian stores around there right? I go to the San Gabriel Superstore. its an asian supermarket. I love the stuffed bread thingies this one lady sells in front of the store.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi guys. I've been to the San Gabriel Superstore once, on July 1st, actually. It was my brother's wedding lunch reception and I left briefly to buy milk for my hungry nephew. It was a little awkward walking into the store wearing a suit and tie with all these faces glancing at me.

BTW deadrun, beware of demoneyeskyo. I've heard he's a workout junkie. :lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Haha. I've been to that superstore too. It's a little bit too late that you said that cause I hung out with him on Friday, lol.


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey I just moved to LA (Hollywood) From NYC....

Need some friends....and people to talk to about this stuff...


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow I frequent the San Gabriel Superstore haha. I'm actually in Rosemead, so that's pretty close by. Would love to make new friends as well. I'm game for AIM, Yahoo, MSN, PM, whatever.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

We should all meet at the San Gabriel Superstore


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im up for a meet. never been to the super store before


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

We should go to that superstore, haha.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

how about the first week of april?


----------



## Invisible13 (fake email) (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll join u guys.. I know that store isn't it on the way to the Hat??


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've never been to the Superstore. Been to the Hat a couple times & had a childhood friend in Rosemead. I'm gonna be in L.A. from tomorrow (12/29) for about a week & would be interested in a meet up. Not sure when when would be good for me yet. Anyone else interested in a meetup this next week?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm interested in meeting up!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

haha Solo looks like you're to the rescue at reviving this thread, which also probably means you'll get to be responsible for organizing everything hooray! lol =D
i phoned deoxy a couple days ago to ask if he'd like to meet up, and it seems it might be a bit hard for him this week, but who knows things may change. as for me, I'm not too sure yet either. I guess I'll need specifics. I start school next Tuesday and so hopefully we can concoct something up this week. Anyway please keep me updated.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I thought of something fun we could all do. We can wash & wax my car! :lol What day is good for everyone? Maybe we could do something for New Year's eve? Does anyone happen to own a mansion where we can party? :troll Hmm I'm not sure what we can do. Eating & doing something else? Someone I talked to earlier mentioned bowling. What do you guys think?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm seriously down for that mansion party thing. That'd be fantastic.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I might be up for doing something . . .


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Do you guys wanna see a movie? Maybe a matinee when it's cheaper & less crowded? Anyone want to go to Barnes & Noble? I got a gift card for there lol I'm leaving for L.A. now. Hope we get to hang out.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Is anyone up for eating & seeing a movie on sat or sun or both?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I am!


----------



## Invisible13 (fake email) (Dec 28, 2006)

So what's up with the mansion?? How about we all go hiking up at griffith park and check out some coyotes or somethin?? We can bring beer :drunk


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Did someone send me a PM today? I got an email saying I got a PM but don't see one. Maybe I deleted it by mistake or something. I don't know if we have enough time to plan something for today, but who's in for Sunday? What area is good for everyone?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

A few of us are gonna meet at 3pm on Sunday (12/31) to see a movie. We're meeting in front of the AMC theater in Montebello. Address is 1475 N. Montebello Blvd. Montebello, 90640. We're planning on seeing Eragon & then going to eat afterwards. Not sure where we're gonna eat yet. So far it's me, deoxygenated, sonya99 & spesvitae. Is anyone else interested? If you don't know until the last minute, you can just show up  We'll post what we're all wearing tomorrow or describe ourselves so you can find us.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

for anyone who wants to go, so we'll have an easier time meeting up, i'll post my pic, my name's nadya btw 










sorry i don't have any good pics of me! :sigh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

thats a good pic sonya 

next time you all plan something, plan ahead of time so i can show up as well 

and not the last week of the month. i always work OT during that time


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

I would love to join but..frankly i would be lying if i didnt say that meeting you all will be nerve-wrecking to me. I mean im sure you are all nice but meeting new people really terrifies me. :afr So it looks like i will miss the meeting at the movies. im so lame. Maybe I will have the courage to go to the next meeting. :um but hey who knows? I might be at the movies but just watching from the distance. muhahaha :teeth again, im so lame. :sigh


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Los Angeles area or Orange County area.*



Gumaro said:


> thats a good pic sonya
> 
> next time you all plan something, plan ahead of time so i can show up as well


Sorry, I decided to visit L.A. on Thursday & drove down here on Fri 



demoneyeskyo said:


> again, im so lame. :sigh


You're not lame. SA can be a biotch. Hope you can hang out w/ other SA peeps in the near future.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Can we plan another hangout? :stu


----------



## Invisible13 (fake email) (Dec 28, 2006)

how about hiking? Any of u wanna go to Sullivan canyon it's near Brentwood.. It's really cool cause you don't feel like you're in LA anymore..


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

deadrun said:


> We should go to that superstore, haha.


We actually all drove by the San Gabriel Superstore lol.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Aw. Why didn't anybody tell me? -Feels rejected.-


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

deadrun said:


> Aw. Why didn't anybody tell me? -Feels rejected.-


Sorry :hug Thought you guys would see the post or get an email notifying you about a reply to a post you were watching.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*moved to the Gatherings section*


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

deadrun said:


> Aw. Why didn't anybody tell me? -Feels rejected.-


oh wow sorry! Yeah I thought the same thing as Solo. We'll try to be more practive about PMing next time though. =)


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

I live in Santa Clarita, if anyone is nearby there and cares. I'd be interested in meeting people, but I would probably get too shy and chicken out the day of.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't you live near by Six Flags?


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm about 15 minutes away from it


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm interested in hanging out. Let me know what's going on, guys, and I'll try to make it.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

Me too! but no promises


----------



## egharibi (Feb 20, 2007)

I am interested


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey me too, I wanna play!


----------



## boxofcheapwine (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice to see some people from the area. I'm currently in Pasadena, lived in Alhambra for 3 years. And yes, I've been to the San Gabriel Superstore. lol. Would love to meet up with you guys sometime.


----------

